# Teichsubstrat aus Lehm und Sand



## torsten80 (25. Apr. 2007)

Hallo, 

ich habe wieder mal eine Frage zu meinem anstehenden Teich-Umbau. 
Ich möchte als Substrat eine Mischung aus Lehm und Sand einbringen, die fast überall als optimales Teichsubstrat angesehen wird. 

Ich hab jetzt eine Frage zu dem Lehm: Wir haben hier so ab 30 cm sehr "lehmigen" Boden... jedenfalls sagen das alle incl. der Bauern usw... Das Zeug sieht grau bis bläulich aus, klebt am Spaten wie Pattex, ist zudem noch schwer wie Hund und wenn es getrocknet ist, so hart, dass man den Spaten abbrechen kann.

Ich frage mich jetzt, ob ich diesen "Lehm" direkt aus der Erde zum Mischen mit Sand nehmen kann, oder ob das nicht doch was anderes ist... und dann doch nicht zu viel Mutterboden dabei wäre?!... Außerdem kenne ich Lehm vom traditionellen Bauen her eher als helles, gelbliches Sediment, das man x-mal wiederverwenden kann durch befeuchten und Stampfen... 

Fotos von der bläulichen Erdschicht, die hier alle als Lehm bezeichnen, hab ich derzeit leider nicht... aber vielleicht wißt ihr ja, was ich meine und habt ähnlichen Boden. 


Viele Grüße, 
Torsten


----------



## karsten. (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichsubstrat aus Lehm und Sand*

Hallo

das was Du hast ist Ton 
wie Du sagst ! Lehm ist gelb mit unter braun 

Ton wurde/wird von Ökofreaks   als teurer Folienersatz für Gartenteiche verwendet   

ist unaufbereitet als Substrat eher ungeeignet . Es hat zu viele Feinanteile und ist zu schwer und dicht . Der Grundstock für Faulschlammnester !

mfG


vielleicht sollte man den Eingeborenen den Unterschied mal erklären,
Gruß auch an "alle"


----------

